# DIY Rope Throw



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I know folks are itching for the hard deck the same as us...well some of us anyways are itching for the hard deck to arrive. I know some will be out on less than 2" of ice...not US :!: :!:

Anyhoo...saw this on another forum and wanted to share:

Here are the recommendations:

--Use a polypropylene rope secured to boat fender floatation device. Nylon rope isn't recommended when nylon rope gets wet it will sink
--Stand on the rope keeps you from tossing the entire rope
--Never throw at the victim but throw past the victim (gives you 2 chances one going out one coming back)
--Softball underhand works best 
--Practice, practice, practice!! Knowing what to do will help you remain calm!

DIY Rope Pics.
[attachment=1:31733map]DIY Rope Throw-1.JPG[/attachment:31733map]

[attachment=0:31733map]DIY Rope Throw-2.JPG[/attachment:31733map]

Ice is coming so have fun and above all be prepared and be safe.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good idea. I think this year more than any other I've been upgrading all my survival equiptment from High-lift jacks and accessories in the truck to minor things like road flares in the snowmobiles (for both signaling or starting an emergency fire). I do keep rope with me for ice fishing but I really need to add a weighted end to it and the loop handle for pulling is a must-have.

As much as I love ice fishing, I really dont like to be out on ice under 7".


-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

The rubber dog bumpers work also.......


----------

